# Progynova side-effects (oestrogen priming)



## RabbitInHeadlights (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to ask if anyone had experienced any side-effects whilst taking Progynova (oestrogen priming before short protocol)?

I was taking 8mg of Progynova/day for 8 days before my baseline scan, and ended up more or less bed-bound: constant migraine-type headache with aura, extreme dizziness, nausea & vomiting, as well as generally feeling 'poisoned' (bit dramatic, I know...  ).

Unfortunately the scan showed that the first course of Progynova had not done the job, and I've been told to restart from day 2 of my next bleed. This time for 2 weeks +... The clinic are fully aware of what happened, but apparently there's no alternative.

I'd love to hear anyone's tips or tricks for managing side-effects! Not looking forward to this much, but I s'pose I'll save on the food bills at least  

xxxxx


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

I was on progynova 6mg for my FET starting CD1. Whilst I was not bed bound I did get a couple of killer headaches initially and felt ropey at times. My NHS fertility consultant was surprised they started me on 6mg and didn't build up to that from a starting dose of 2mg like some clinics seem to do for FET - it's quite a sudden hit. Could you perhaps ask if they could build up to that dose instead of starting on the full 8mg? Did you break up the daily dose? I'm surprised your clinic are not concerned about the fact that they are causing you migranes with aura. Good luck!! X


----------



## RabbitInHeadlights (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Ali,

Thanks so much for the info - I think I'll have to have another chat with the clinic... I spoke to the nurse a while back about the oestrogen/migraine problem, as I've always been told never to take the combined pill for precisely this reason! They seemed to think that there wouldn't be any danger as it's only for a relatively short time, but I reckon it wouldn't hurt to get a second opinion...

Breaking up the dose definitely seems like a good idea though!

Hope you're having a relaxing weekend xxxx


----------

